# B14 EXHAUST



## b14bomber (Sep 29, 2009)

hey its been a while. anyways does anybody know where i can get a good exhaust for my 99 sentra 1.6? has anyone heard anything about the pacesetter?


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

I would go to the exhaust shop and tell them to replace the factory exhaust with 2"


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

2 inches and a nice muffler no civic noises though get a nice flowmaster


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

I had a magnaflow with 2 1/4 inch pipe and it sounded super cool. I then put a fart can on because I am a ricer. Like many ricers, I regretted putting the fart can on. I miss the low subtle tone the magnaflow made.


----------



## 1999MissanGxe (Apr 8, 2010)

Not to thread jack but I need a new exhaust myself. How much am I looking to spend?


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

If you are close to NJ, I have a used 2.25" mandrel piping with a Borla muffler. Will let go for $50 picked up, will need a resonator. This is the piping after resonator to muffler. It was removed from my previous 98 Sentra GLE. Will not ship.

PM me if anyone is interested.


----------



## Jr71vette (Dec 13, 2003)

go with the pacesetter exhaust just because of the mandrel bends and ease of installation. ALso see if you can find a used stromung exhaust-it sounds great with hotshot headers at full throttle


----------



## 1999MissanGxe (Apr 8, 2010)

sr20jet said:


> If you are close to NJ, I have a used 2.25" mandrel piping with a Borla muffler. Will let go for $50 picked up, will need a resonator. This is the piping after resonator to muffler. It was removed from my previous 98 Sentra GLE. Will not ship.
> 
> PM me if anyone is interested.





Dag how come I never get deals like this in Pa.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Where in PA are you?


----------



## 1999MissanGxe (Apr 8, 2010)

sr20jet said:


> Where in PA are you?



I am close to the bottom of the state in Pittsburgh, Pa. I need an exhaust badly so I can get my now motorcycle sounding car up and running again.


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

Jr71vette said:


> go with the pacesetter exhaust just because of the mandrel bends and ease of installation. ALso see if you can find a used stromung exhaust-it sounds great with hotshot headers at full throttle


I have a new HOTSHOT header w/downpipe-flexpipe and STROMUNG catback exhaust w/resonator(total system from manifold to rear of car)Last time i checked hotshot website before it went down,total cost of system was $1200.Been in storage for years.Never got around to completing my project car.Would there be interest in such a system in this forum?


----------



## baiwldrnner (Aug 4, 2008)

STEALTHY SENTRA said:


> I have a new HOTSHOT header w/downpipe-flexpipe and STROMUNG catback exhaust w/resonator(total system from manifold to rear of car)Last time i checked hotshot website before it went down,total cost of system was $1200.Been in storage for years.Never got around to completing my project car.Would there be interest in such a system in this forum?


I'm interested in the HotShot Header only. Is it ok if I buy just that?


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

baiwldrnner said:


> I'm interested in the HotShot Header only. Is it ok if I buy just that?


Sorry i have not responded sooner,been busy and off this forum for awhile. At the present time i am trying to sell it as a complete high performance system.


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

Ebay has the JDM stainless steel catback system for $135 but shipping would cost you another $100 though. For $100 it's a well build product from Japan. Best of all is that it does not sound riced out like a typical Honda Civic. It will give you a nice JDM deep tone.


----------



## sup_mario (Jun 30, 2010)

You can go to Exhaust shops, there are many of that. Didn't hear any reviews about Pacesetters.


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

STEALTHY SENTRA said:


> I have a new HOTSHOT header w/downpipe-flexpipe and STROMUNG catback exhaust w/resonator(total system from manifold to rear of car)Last time i checked hotshot website before it went down,total cost of system was $1200.Been in storage for years.Never got around to completing my project car.Would there be interest in such a system in this forum?


Will be posting pics of this as soon as i get a better camera,phone pics don't do it justice.


----------



## 1999MissanGxe (Apr 8, 2010)

Quick question guys before I buy catback system I wanted to know if our cars come standard with to catalytic converters? I googled ( yeah I am a noob to this )


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

1999MissanGxe said:


> Quick question guys before I buy catback system I wanted to know if our cars come standard with to catalytic converters? I googled ( yeah I am a noob to this )


It really depends which state you live and what model you have. Some come with two cats and some come with one cat. If you pop the hood of your car you should be able to tell if there is a precat right at the end of the header. A good catback system should bolt up to your stock cat under the car as long as it's the still the OEM cat.


----------



## 1999MissanGxe (Apr 8, 2010)

SupraMK3 said:


> It really depends which state you live and what model you have. Some come with two cats and some come with one cat. If you pop the hood of your car you should be able to tell if there is a precat right at the end of the header. A good catback system should bolt up to your stock cat under the car as long as it's the still the OEM cat.



Thanks for the informative reply. I live in Pittsburgh Pennsylvania and you mind as well say our emissions are as strict as California's.... My OEM cat underneath the car may need to be replace because it's still attached to the garbage exhausted that rusted at the down-pipe and just before the muffler. I thought about getting a straight through cat but don't know if it'll pass emissions still.


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

1999MissanGxe said:


> Thanks for the informative reply. I live in Pittsburgh Pennsylvania and you mind as well say our emissions are as strict as California's.... My OEM cat underneath the car may need to be replace because it's still attached to the garbage exhausted that rusted at the down-pipe and just before the muffler. I thought about getting a straight through cat but don't know if it'll pass emissions still.


Here is a diagram for Cali model exhaust system for 95-98 200sx.
State that do not have strict smog laws probably don't have the pre-cat.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi. 
I have a 95 sentra GXE 150k miles. A/T.

My exhaust had just sprung a leak and I talked to an exhaust shop person and he said that I need to replace the pipe since these pipes (w/o looking at it yet) are thin and welding will just melt the metal. 
The break is from one of the hangers (brackets?) that holds up the pipe. that broke off and took part of the pipe revealing a hole. 
Was the guy right?

Problem is that if I need to change the pipe I will need the get everything after the cat. The exhaust was welded from the cat to the rear. I got the car like that. I had the flanges fixed when I replaced the cat about a year ago. Everything after that is one piece.

Can I buy pipes separate? They're all bolt ons right? Or maybe this the hole can be welded? 

thanks for any input


----------

